# Cannot Find My Outlook File



## curiousj (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi!!!
I really need some help if anyone has the time. 
My computer recently crashed and I lost everything and had to reload from a backup.
Well, I cannot find my Outlook file (which contains hundreds of contacts in it).
The only .pst file I can find is a backup that I had done two years ago - I CANNOT LOCATE THE CURRENT .PST FILE.
I have already researched the Outlook file locations for Windows XP, but the .pst is just not there.
Does anyone have any suggestions!!!??? :4-dontkno :4-dontkno 
Thanks and God Bless


----------



## jcline (Oct 22, 2004)

> My computer recently crashed and I lost everything and had to reload from a backup


If this is the case and your drive was formatted, I am afraid to say your files are pretty much gone. There are file restore programs that supposedly can restore files even if a drive has been formatted but they are not very user friendly...I really haven't done too much research on which app is the best but you can ask around..

http://www.winternals.com/products/repairandrecovery/filerestore.asp?pid=fr


----------



## curiousj (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm not sure what to think. I had just backed up the night before, so I had a good and recent backup. But the only .pst file I can find on the backup is one that I made two years ago. I guess I've lost it, but its just weird because the backup was of the whole computer not just outlook and everything else is there. I don't understand why it would have left that one file out of the backup, so I thought maybe I just wasn't looking in the right location where the .pst is stored. Oh well, thank you for your help. God Bless.


----------



## jcline (Oct 22, 2004)

Well, assuming you actually exported your contacts folder and didn't change Export Personal Folders settings the file location should be similar to the following...Another assumption i'm making is that you are using the full Oulook client and not the Outlook Express client, let me know if I am wrong.

C:\Documents and Settings\_profile_\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Outlook\_thenameofyourfile_.pst

You could also try to search for .pab or .wab files.

What app/utility did you use to back up your system?


----------

